# Ticking noise 05 F350



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

anyone else get a ticking noise on their 5.4 V8 sounds like it may be the cat it only does it when you press the gas... 05 f350 5.4 v8 29,000 any help?


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Exhust leak some where on the system. I had it on mine but it was the head going bad at the time, It sucks but now it came back.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

And what oil you use? And what brand you use for oil filter?

There are too many people think Fram oil filter good for Ford. WRONG. It cause piston slap and noise valvetrain when start.

I have 1 guy bought F250 and say it noise. I was surprise he didn't change oil. Now it run little better but still tick at idle because sludge still clog passage. 


Check for stud on exhaust to head. If it broke. You better do this yourself because Dealer will charge you more.


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*hmm*



Milwaukee;588782 said:


> And what oil you use? And what brand you use for oil filter?
> 
> There are too many people think Fram oil filter good for Ford. WRONG. It cause piston slap and noise valvetrain when start.
> 
> ...


right now im using a fram tough guard filter and exxon 5-20 (i think, i know its the right kind for the truck but its in the garage)

i beleive its something with the exhaust somewhere, cause ive been using this oil/filter setup forever on my trucks with no problems. but who knows


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I am tell you true. If you go to that http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums

They will ask exact question did you put fram oil filter.

You need use motorcraft oil filter because ford and motorcraft work together.

You know fram oil filter are worse now due cheap bypass valve. here thread what member tell. http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/752478-got-a-knock-after-oil-change.html

Plus you know that Ford Dealer will check what oil filter you use if it not motorcraft they would say void warranty.

And you must use motorcraft oil not exxon.

Think price oil and oil filter cheap? Think how much cost for new engine? $5,000. I know one of my friend who have 5 vans and didn't use motorcraft oil or oil filter. Dealer say sorry we won't replace engine because there aftermarket oil filter. Now he use motorcraft oil and filter and no problem.

Trust me you post there they will ask what oil filter brand you run on that.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

couldn't edit.

tick came from lifter on 5.4L You need long screwdriver so you can listen where noise in.


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

the warrenty is expired so i am not concern about that, and when the dealership used to change my oil they always put a mobil 1 filter on, i found that strange but w/e


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

just got off the phone with ford, the right side exhaust manifold if gone, thankfully under warrenty


----------



## BM'S PLOWING (May 11, 2008)

I HAVE A 2005 F-250 WITH THE 5.4. I HAD THE SAME PROBLEM AND HAD IT CHECKED WITH THE DEALER. THEY SHOWED ME A WEEP HOLE/WATER DRAIN IN THE BACK SIDE ON THE BOTTOM OF THE MUFFLER. THE WEEP HOLE CAUSES THE TICKING NOISE. DEALER STATED THAT IT IS NORMAL.ussmileyflag

BM'S PLOWING
2005 F-250 W/FISHER 8 1/2 HD
MODIFIED REAR SUSPENSION
2 YARD HENDERSON SANDER
HONDA HS-80 TRACK SNOWBLOWERS


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Sounds like Exhaust Manifold, but sounds a little too early. I just did mine three weeks ago in my 04 gasser with 78k. Sounds too early for an 05 with under 30k


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Manifolds going bad on the Super Duties are a very common issue. In the year and a half I had my F250 both sides went, then it needed a head too. Thank god for warranties.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Milwaukee;588803 said:


> I am tell you true. If you go to that http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums
> 
> They will ask exact question did you put fram oil filter.
> 
> ...


that not right, why you say it make warranty void?

You can use any MFG's oil & filter it will not void the warranty, trust me.
urban myth.

what did you expect ford to say use MOPAR filters?

(you could and it would not void The warranty.)


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

DeereFarmer;592656 said:


> Manifolds going bad on the Super Duties are a very common issue. In the year and a half I had my F250 both sides went, then it needed a head too. Thank god for warranties.


Actually, not just the SD's, but the 5.4's in general are known for it. I had the same thing on my Expedition. Ford came out with stainless steel studs to replace the crap they manufactured them with.

And I have yet to have any warranty denied based on oil manufacturer. As long as it meets the required standards.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Ok are you member of Ford Truck Enthusiasts Forum? There are million new members like you say fram or any oil filter are good then why there almost many members on Ford truck enthusiast forum ask what brand oil filter is then they tell get that junk out and put motorcraft oil filter that it.

here info you be shock how fram is bad. http://www.knizefamily.net/minimopar/oilfilters/reference.html


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Why? 
Because ford only drones sign up?
Because if your brand blind you can not see any other brand.
Other brands will never be as good as fomoco.

same drivel on the Chevy dodge boards too.
all others trucks are crap. etc etc...

I bet if you search you'll find a site that says ford is bad.

How can there millions of ford folks signing up every day?
They don't even sell that many new vehicles in a day do they?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

SnoFarmer;598360 said:


> Why?
> Because ford only drones sign up?
> Because if your brand blind you can not see any other brand.
> Other brands will never be as good as fomoco.
> ...


edit

Honest I do not enjoy that you question me like that. For me I do not like aftermarket oil filter but KN or Baldwin or Wix is good for me because I been hear it good.

I know there several website that say Ford bad but I see Chevy and Dodge too? What that mean?

I say all brand of truck have problem. There are no company make best truck with no problem.

Plus I do see lot Ford have aftermarket oil filter it is fram or cheap no name and owner say engine is crap because rod knock or tick in lifter when cold start. I told them you idiot you must use motorcraft oil filter that it. Then they did it quiet engine in cold start. I have no junk fram or anything expect good old motorcraft on my fords vehicles.

Why not lot member sign at ford forum. They most don't know and bring to dealer. Plus lot peoples who buy and not know lot about mechanical.

Plus lot members who been used fram until they heard knock or something they go there post say I change oil and engine run like noise. We tell you have fram oil filter on it. They say yes it good FRAM then we tell get that piece of crap fram off and put motorcraft.

I will call Ford dealer tomorrow to ask about warranty.


----------



## Danscapes (Jan 12, 2008)

It's, the passenger side exhaust studs that are broken, causing your exhaust leak more than likely. Good luck getting Ford to cover it under warranty. That happened to my '04 5.4 and it was just out of warranty so they said it would be $600 to remove studs and replace, or $1100 if they break off in the head and have to take the head off and get machined. Needless to say I told them to lick baldy and I fixed it myself with $8 in stainless bolts. While I was at it I saw how restricting the POS manifolds are so I put on a set of ceramic coated headers too!


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Just make sure to replace the broken studs with the stainless ones. Some dealerships don't even know about them or stock them.

And for Mil......the Ford Truck Enthusiasts Forum has 1 new member today and has a total of 483,806 as of this afternoon.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

It is a combination of broken exhaust studs and exhaust gasket. Just fixed mine when I did the head gaskets this summer.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

edit



Milwaukee;598416 said:


> edit
> 
> Honest I do not enjoy that you question me like that. For me I do not like aftermarket oil filter but KN or Baldwin or Wix is good for me because I been hear it good.
> Sorry, you don't agree , Dan I mean Millwakeee
> ...


You call ask I wait hear what say.......


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Wow, all he asked was:



mike33087;588750 said:


> anyone else get a ticking noise on their 5.4 V8 sounds like it may be the cat it only does it when you press the gas... 05 f350 5.4 v8 29,000 any help?


Why the bickering??


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Newdude;598599 said:


> Wow, all he asked was:
> Why the bickering??


Who's bickering?
.. It's just a discussion.
Sometimes in the middle of a thread questions come up, some make statements while other give answers.

What are you doing?
Other than taking the discussion way, way off topic?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Ok

you know motorcraft is for Ford. Mopar is for Dodge. Alco for Chevy. Those are right oil filter.

Fram or anything are different filter and bypass valve. 

motorcraft oil filter won't fit dodge because different company they are OEM for Ford.

what cause dry start because fram have cheapo bypass valve when you not use for 1 day or 1 week or 1 months then you start you hear it. We have one 2000 F150 with 5.4L it was lease truck we have motorcraft and it sit for 3 months it start fine. Why it sit for 3 months we try keep miles low or we get trouble with dealer for void their lease contract when return f150 to them.

well if you still want question we do this on phone not this. 

and I put signature because I am tired of you quote my username on any thread.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Dan,

Motorcraft does make a filter for my dodge.
Who knew?

Their motor oil will work in it too.

You do know there are different models of filters that will spin on to your engine
Some are the correct ones some are not some have anti-drainback valves some do not it depends on the application.

Millwalkee if i quote you and I don't use your name how will they know who said it?
You did say it.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

SnoFarmer;598643 said:


> edit........


What?

you mean 2000 F150? We return no problem and they say it clean plus engine run good they were little shock and ask my Dad how you maintain engine. My Dad told them 5,000 miles change oil and use motorcraft 5w20 syth blend with motorcraft oil filter. Plus he wash engine with pressure water so it stay clean.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

SnoFarmer;598643 said:


> edit........
> Motorcraft does make a filter for my dodge.
> who knew?


First I thought you try tell me so I check Google. I think it for diesel 5.9L that it not for gas engine that what I check? I just type motorcraft oil filter for Dodge engine.

Ok I found it. http://www.dodgetalk.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-40517.html

I am surprise they use motorcarft on Hemi so that mean hemi would last longer than Hemi with fram oil filter.


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

Alco for Chevy. Those are right oil filter

My dealer not sell these maybe I should try another place?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

bugthug;598654 said:


> Alco for Chevy. Those are right oil filter
> 
> My dealer not sell these maybe I should try another place?


Murray or Auto Zone or Advanced could have one in stock. Alco is correct oem for chevy.


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

Thank you for your help.

I will have to inform my dealer they just have ac delco


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Milwaukee;598653 said:


> First I thought you try tell me so I check Google. I think it for diesel 5.9L that it not for gas engine that what I check? I just type motorcraft oil filter for Dodge engine.
> 
> Ok I found it. http://www.dodgetalk.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-40517.html
> 
> I am surprise they use motorcarft on Hemi so that mean hemi would last longer than Hemi with fram oil filter.


Dan,
All dodges gassers come from the factory with a MOPAR filter.
but yes an acdelco filter of a motorcraft filter will fit also if it is the proper filter for the application.
You can call the dealer and ask them they'll tell ya.

Why would a company that makes filters limit them selves to one make of vehicle that they will make filters for?

What filter people chose to use is up to them.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Well honest how they sell aftermarket oil filters? Is show them pic what inside and fake advertise. 

Have you notice alco, mopar, motorcraft, KN oil filter, and purostar not in magazine say best.

I see lot Fram advertise. 

Honest I just say congratulation you would be replace this engine soon due cheap fram.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Milwaukee;598653 said:


> First I thought you try tell me so I check Google. I think it for diesel 5.9L that it not for gas engine that what I check? I just type motorcraft oil filter for Dodge engine.
> 
> Ok I found it. http://www.dodgetalk.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-40517.html
> 
> I am surprise they use motorcarft on Hemi so that mean hemi would last longer than Hemi with fram oil filter ...


Dan,
I was telling you.
I was not trying to.
ho wait I is 
Are you sure a 5.9diesel not gas?.

no, that just means that they make a filtter for that application, 
A motorcraft filtter would not make it last any longer than a hemi with a fram filter , a mopar filter or wix


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I know fram bad because it use in engine and it get over 170,000 mi on it and it not make noise or burn oil.
I use them on another and is over 120,000 mi

Do you use only motorcraft oil in your ford.
How about your uncle?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Ok I double check that 5.9L is diesel that you have one in your Dodge truck.

honest I really hate fram oil filter. Why I thought it best best because pretty color and black grip. But later I notice everyone from another forum say Fram is garabge so I thought they tell lie so i cut fram and motorcraft oil filter. It was brand new not in engine yet. I see fram it not good quailtiy it have cardboard and bypass valve are Spring-loaded plastic. Motorcraft it seem better than Fram it have strong filter and bypass valve are good I think Spring-loaded steel.

So fram can't keep oil stay top instead drain to oil pan because plastic spring will be worn out fast and lose tension fast.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

My Uncle alway get to Ford dealer and I check it white with red word so that is motorcraft.

But his 2 Geo tracker have Alco oil filter, His wife's 2006 Dodge carnvan have mopar oil filter, and 2006 Enroy have alco oil filter.

I would use motorcarft oil 5w20 in 1997 to present why they have modular engines so it have tight clearance bearing if you put 15w40 or 20w50 you lose this modular engine fast!


For my old ford truck I use motorcraft oil filter and Shell rotiea diesel oil 15w40 in summer and diesel oil synthesis 5w40 in winter.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Milwaukee;598695 said:


> Ok I double check that 5.9L is diesel that you have one in your Dodge truck.no it 6.7 diesel and i have 2 360's and 318 and 440 dodge and 3.o toyota and 650 kawaski and 150 honda and many more also
> some have fram some wix they all do as advertised filter oil.
> 
> honest I really hate fram oil filter. Why I thought it best best because pretty color and black grip. But later I notice everyone from another forum say Fram is garabge so I thought they tell lie so i cut fram and motorcraft oil filter. It was brand new not in engine yet. I see fram it not good quailtiy it have cardboard and bypass valve are Spring-loaded plastic. Motorcraft it seem better than Fram it have strong filter and bypass valve are good I think Spring-loaded steel.
> ...


if what you say true don't you think you would have heard about it on hear?

Everyone says that they cut new filter in half. When in reality they just heard about someone else doing it.

If you feel better and you sleep better at night then it's doing it's job.
I just think your brand Blind..


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Ok I stop answer this thread for sure. 

It my opinion.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Milwaukee;598812 said:


> Ok I stop answer this thread for sure.
> 
> It my opinion.


what is your opinion?
what question did you answer?

you say you self you only use motorcraf filters.
Do you only use all motorcraff or fomoco parts on your ford?

Why you use invisible?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Milwaukee;598653 said:


> First I thought you try tell me so I check Google. I think it for diesel 5.9L that it not for gas engine that what I check? I just type motorcraft oil filter for Dodge engine.
> 
> Ok I found it. http://www.dodgetalk.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-40517.html
> 
> I am surprise they use motorcarft on Hemi so that mean hemi would last longer than Hemi with fram oil filter.


I went to that site and did a little reading all you did is regurgitate that info hear.
Did you learn everything about filters from some forum?
Do you have some real experience with them other than your uncles?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

why you stop because you don't like what your reading or that I'm not telling you that you are right?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Milwaukee;598812 said:


> Ok I stop answer this thread for sure.
> 
> It my opinion.


Don't be like that.
your running away.
Yes, some fram filters may not be as good as some others but not all fram filters are made that way. As you learned that there could be various manufactures making different brands all under one roof.
Stand up for what YOU know
What are your Experiences with them.
What research did you do.
But don't use there findings as your work.
What did ford say about warranty?

Mill,
What did you find out about a filter with the name of " Pit stop"?
It is a white colored filter with red color lettering.
I have one on one of my trucks.
maybe you get one and cut it apart like in picture.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Well honest I do not want post this because I know Mod is get tired of this game.


If you want keep question me give me your phone number in pm I talk you about fram and problem with engine.


It not ford it Dealer say aftermarket oil filter void warranty since owner was surprise and say that bull s**t so they got argue then owner give up and replace 5.4L in 2003 F150 then it was last ford he have.

So I want keep people stay with motorcraft oil filters so dealer would say well we bite we pay for new engine or replace truck. Honest Dealer are try avoid pay replace engines so they try find out. And blame you didn't change oil or use cheap oil something.

You know Toyota keep claim say people didn't change oil but how it get sludge.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Milwaukee;599209 said:


> Well honest I do not want post this because I know Mod is get tired of this game.
> 
> Nah, they rather enjoy editing and deleting SF's, pj's and my posts. Don't worry about it, they've been doing it for years.
> 
> ...


Beats me, I would think you would get sludge if you don't change your oil. Or use Pennswax.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

I dont think ive ever seen such a long debate on oil filters lol.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Milwaukee;599209 said:


> Well honest I do
> 
> You know Toyota keep claim say people didn't change oil but how it get sludge.


Well It was from penzewax and people trying to use longer intervals between oil changes.

Not sure? There is no sludge build up in my 98 4runner with the 3.0, I looked.
it was not the engines fault.

so back to my question, Mill

Mill,
What did you find out about a filter with the name of " Pit stop"?
It is a white colored filter with red color lettering.
I have one on one of my trucks.
maybe you get one and cut it apart like in picture.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Ok why I see lot peoples have problem with Toyota due oil sludge? http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news02/toyota_sludge.html

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...t=result&cd=1&q=toyota+sludge+problem&spell=1

owner for F150 5.4L is on Internet post thread about warranty void with aftermarket oil filter.

Honest I do not like stir this stuff since Mod is lose patient now, They will banned me and you if we keep open this like that. I say no more than 15 posts have been delete and rewrite here that is new record for 1 thread that have lot delete and rewrite.

For pit stop I never heard or saw one. Where you get from? Dealer? Then you cut it and show pic how good filter is?


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

How does a deaf dude hear a tick in a motor? Just wondering


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

bugthug;599503 said:


> How does a deaf dude hear a tick in a motor? Just wondering


as he stated earlier........with a screwdriver


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

bugthug;599503 said:


> How does a deaf dude hear a tick in a motor? Just wondering


Well use hear aid and try listen. But most time I ask my friend or neighbor to hear it.

I say most time it hard to listen for noise until it loud. Like fram oil filter on Ford 300 in winter that was loud I have heard. That last time I have fram oil filter on it.


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

Hmm I think its a conspiracy against fram


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

bugthug;599513 said:


> Hmm I think its a conspiracy against fram


More like a conspiracy against any filter BUT a Motorcraft.
A Filter is a Filter. Change the oil when you should and be done with it.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

hydro_37;599521 said:


> More like a conspiracy against any filter BUT a Motorcraft.
> A Filter is a Filter. Change the oil when you should and be done with it.


Well honest I like KN oil filter, Baldwin, Wix, purloast, and motorcraft.

But motorcraft oil filter are so so cheap $2.79 at walmart but fram cost $3.79 what i should say?

If you have fram oil filter then it do good job for you but it not do good job for me since it have noise when cold start.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Milwaukee;599497 said:


> owner for F150 5.4L is on Internet post thread about warranty void with aftermarket oil filter.
> O.k. do you believe him?
> It is not true you know? Did you did call the dealer like you said you were going to?
> 
> ...


I got at the corner Oil change place but I don't think that they made it.
I thought you knew about oil filters?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Milwaukee;599497 said:


> Honest I do not like stir this stuff since Mod is lose patient now, They will banned me and you if we keep open this like that. I say no more than 15 posts have been delete and rewrite here that is new record for 1 thread that have lot delete and rewrite.


Bawaaaaahaaaaa 15 posts deleted a record?

Not even close, shoot, ECS hasn't even shown up yet and he's a charter member of the troll patrol.

Should've been around when LLM was at his finest. I think there were pretty much 15 threads deleted. LMAO

I'm outta here, gotta go listen to a screwdriver.   xysport


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

SnoFarmer;599531 said:


> I got at the corner Oil change place but I don't think that they made it.
> I thought you knew about oil filters?


Pit stop oil filter i swear I never saw until you say.

maybe they don't sell here in Michigan. most I see Motorcraft, mopar, al delco, fram, Valvoline, Pennzoil, Baldwin, KN oil filter

Pit stop is new to me. Can you get pic of that when you cut metal case? I am curious how good filter is.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

So do this have charter patrol troll? 

How it happened? Who make that membership? Does that mean I am troll because this thread about oil filter??


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

enough already...move on

you don't like each other, believe each other, yada, yada, yada,  then don't respond to each other. It's getting old. Milwaukee, you don't like to be questioned on something then SO BE IT, don't bring us (the Moderators) into every one of your posts like you are hiding behind us. You can place them on ignore just as well as they can place you on ignore, works both ways.

Those disagreeing with him, don't believe in him being deaf, how he hears, how he types etc., etc. then keep on not believing all you want and IGNORE him.

Seems the conflict here goes both ways and would work better if all involved put this to rest.

Thanks


----------

